# TRADOC’s Cone vows to keep young soldiers interested



## goon175 (Oct 21, 2011)

General Cone seems to be spot on. It is really great to see a leader at this level recognize that the "same ol same ol"  just does not work. I hope that other leaders embrace this.



> “These youngsters are not going to put up with the garrison of old, the pre-2001 Army,” Cone told reporters.



YUP.

http://defensenews.com/blogs/ausa/2011/10/11/tradocs-cone-vows-to-keep-young-soldiers-interested/


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 21, 2011)

Good on him, sadly a lot of his peers will be afraid to step outside their comfort zone of things being done in just such a way.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 22, 2011)

Being TRADOC and not FORSCOM, I wonder how much he'll actually be able to influence.  I also wonder how this sentiment matches with "we need to re-instill discipline" we've heard others discuss.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 22, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Being TRADOC and not FORSCOM, I wonder how much he'll actually be able to influence. I also wonder how this sentiment matches with "we need to re-instill discipline" we've heard others discuss.


Agree, "the garrison military state" is often geek speek for no training dollars, which means finding "make-work" projects.


----------



## Brill (Oct 22, 2011)

Horseshit.  Whatever happened to "Private, follow instructions and move out."?  If the Army starts catering to a specific group of people, then what's next?

It's not about them...it's about US.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 22, 2011)

I think they should still be able to put a Brooklyn beatin' to whoever needs it for being a complete sack of fuck snot.  I guess now that other issues have been cleared up, they can always play spin the bottle to kill time in the barracks.  I use to make my guys clean the bloated rotten road kill off my Hummer if they thought there was nothing to do.  Yes, I aimed for it.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't think the article is aimed at day one joe snuffy, more so at the middle management- ive got a few deployments under my belt- types.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 22, 2011)

goon175 said:


> I don't think the article is aimed at day one joe snuffy, more so at the middle management- ive got a few deployments under my belt- types.


Why is the TRADOC Boss concerned then?  Shouldn't this be more of a FORSCOM concern?


----------



## goon175 (Oct 22, 2011)

TRADOC encompasses a lot more than just IET soldiers:

TRADOC Focus Areas:
1. The Army in 2020 

2. Acquire the All-Volunteer Force

3. The Army in the Joint Fight

4. The Profession of Arms Campaign

5. The Army Leader Development Strategy

6. Adaptability through Mission Command

7. The Tactical Small Unit

8. Knowledge, Skills and Attributes of the 21st Century Soldier

9. The Army Learning and Training Concepts

10. Requirements Determination

11. The TRADOC Organization for Combat (Functions, Roles, Organizations)

TRADOC operates 32 centers and schools on 15 installations.

Adjutant General School, Fort Jackson, S.C.
Airborne School, Fort Benning, Ga.
Air Defense Artillery Center/School, Fort Bliss, Texas
Armor Center/School, Fort Benning, Ga.
Army Logistics Management College, Fort Lee, Va.
Army Management Staff College, Fort Belvoir, Va.
Army War College, Carlisle Barracks, Pa.
Aviation Center/School, Fort Rucker, Ala.
Aviation Logistics School, Fort Eustis, Va.
Basic Training (Maneuver Support Center), Fort Knox, Ky.
Chaplain School, Fort Jackson, S.C.
Chemical School, Maneuver Support Center, Fort Leonard Wood, Mo.
Command and General Staff College, Fort Leavenworth, Kan.
Drill Sergeant School, Fort Jackson, S.C.
Engineer School, Maneuver Support Center, Fort Leonard Wood, Mo.
Fires Center/School, Fort Sill, Okla.
Finance School, Fort Jackson, S.C.
Infantry Center/School, Fort Benning, Ga.
Intelligence Center/School, Fort Huachuca, Ariz.
Military Police School, Maneuver Support Center, Fort Leonard Wood, Mo.
Officer Candidate School, Fort Benning, Ga.
Ordnance School, Fort Lee, Va.
Physical Fitness School, Fort Jackson, S.C.
Quartermaster Center/School, Fort Lee, Va.
Ranger School, Fort Benning, Ga.
Recruiting and Retention School, Fort Jackson, S.C.
School of Advanced Military Studies, Fort Leavenworth, Kan.
School of Information Technology, Signal Center, Fort Gordon, Ga.
Sergeants Major Academy, Fort Bliss, Texas
Signal Center/School, Fort Gordon, Ga.
Transportation Center/School, Fort Lee, Va.
University of Foreign Military and Cultural Studies (UFMCS), Fort Leavenworth, Kan.
Warrant Officer Career Center, Fort Rucker, Ala.
Western Hemisphere Institute for Security Cooperation, Fort Benning, Ga.


----------



## Brill (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, there's fantasy then there's reality.

Doesn't there seem to be mixed messages here about the Army's future?  Right-sizing, force reduction, but let's keep the Apple generation interested because we don't want to lose them!:ehh:

Why not let them leave if they don't want to stay in?  If their contract is up, what's the issue?  If Big Army wants their skillset, then offer cash, choice assignment, electric car, etc.


----------

